# Fred Needs To Go!!!!!



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

I still watch his show every chance I get, in hopes he changes his format. But this has not happened yet.

About 2 years ago I wrote Fred on his web site and said "Your show used to be good" Talking about the times before his law suit.

At that time he had a top notch show, even a guy I worked with watched his big buck night/pledge night and he was ready to donate. Even though he never hunted in his life. This was around 1989.

A simple way to see what the veiwers want would be for him to post a poll on his web site and or a mail in poll. 

Just my 2 cents

Joe


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I tend to like his show, especially his Sportsmen and the Law segments. Hes the only lawyer that I know of that represents the sportsmen of Michigan so vehemently. I dont agree with all of his opinions or everything he has on his show, but I do respect him for trying to make a difference. There are tons of other outdoor shows out there that feature primarily hunting and fishing field trips. Freds format is different from the rest slanting towards information in Michigans outdoors and that is why I like it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If you would have watched, the last couple of weeks the show has actually been pretty good and informative. For example, the week before last Fred explained how he defended (in court) a group of duck hunters who placed decoys out and sat over them all night. They were ticketed by a CO, but because of ambiguities in the way the rules are written in the hunting guide, and the actual verbage used in the written law, Fred had the case dismissed..... and rightfully so in my opinion. The take home message is that it was decided in court that the DNR would be held responsible for the translation of the law as they write it in the hunting guide. This is something that Fred has done that benefits you as a hunter, that is if you read the guide book and follow the rules. 
Anyway, it was a good show, and shed a lot of light on what kind of variation exists between the laws in the book and what is written in the hunting guide. <----<<<


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Thats what I say, can't hurt.
Actually like the previous post i saw a segmant a couple weeks ago & would still like to know the outcome of that one.
Show a guy catch a steelhead, didn't use a net, got him on the bank. Took the hook out of his mouth & went to pick up the fish and dropped it kind of half in the water on the rocks.
The first catch was definatly legal, the second time is a maybe. When the guy picked it up it was with his bare hands. I've seen this played out probably a hundered times on the river & never thought twice about it.
Now if a CO was watching, can't help but wonder what the interpetation of the law would have been.
As far as his other things he's done, well I was with him on the Buckstop thing, never had any luck with their products, liked his segment at the time with human urine :lol: even had better luck with it.
The hawk mounts, Canada maybe, the hunting license thing maybe.
I can forgive him but won't forget, just don't need to beat a dead horse.
Keep him on, his time will come if he can't keep sponsors.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

His show may not be the best. But I alway's look forward to it. Much better
than Rob Trott.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bucklessyooper said:


> His show may not be the best. But I alway's look forward to it. Much better
> than Rob Trott.


Yeah, but not better than Susie! :lol: 

I'm glad to see there are a few Fred supporters on this site, I was beggining to wonder if I was the only one! If anyone did a search on "Fred Trost" on this site its not usually very pretty. Like a few others have mentioned, if the program or its contents bother you that much, dont watch! Thats what I do when Opra and Dr Phil are on! With cable and/or satelite you've got hundreds of others choices!


----------



## fowlmen (Mar 4, 2004)

All you guys that are saying you cant stand freds show,Why not do something about it.I dont see any of your shows on t.v.Give the guy some credit,At least he trying to give us a show to watch,and i think that some of the things he discusses on his show are interesting and helpful.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I dont get to catch the Fred show much, He did have a good quality show b4 the lawsuit. I also beleive he was right on the lawsuit and got screwed over by lawyers.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a idea will make Steve more money MAYBE we have lots of willing people why dont we start a NEW michigan outdoor show we can call it 


MICHIGAN-SpORTSman 

what you all think I will do the graphics 

OK guys lets have it who going to do what

Scott


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

I agree that some of the shows that Fred has put on could have been 
better and definately need more "in the field" reports. His shows before
all the lawsuit crap were better and since then he probably has a hard
time getting people to stand behind him. But all in all - I'll continue to 
watch his show and with some people that throw thier opinion's out
there, Fred's "one" of the few that actually look out for the sportsman
of the State of Michigan. Everyone makes mistakes and with the trouble 
he has had over the license issue and the mount's controversy, he's 
only human - think about anything that you may have done that's considered
wronge and feel fortunate that it wasn't reported in every paper and if
it was - where do you think you would be right now.


VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I do hear you. I liked fred for years,many,many years as I was growing up but man the show is bad. I do like some of the law part of it but the rest is not very good. I watch the MUCC show


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> Everyone makes mistakes and with the trouble he has had over the license issue and the mount's controversy,


I think I know about the license issue, but I've not heard of any "mount controversy". Care to fill me in anybody?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

timbergsp said:


> I have a idea will make Steve more money MAYBE we have lots of willing people why dont we start a NEW michigan outdoor show we can call it
> 
> 
> MICHIGAN-SpORTSman
> ...



In the "Point" - "Counter Point" section... I'll probably be the Counter point! :lol: <----<<<


----------



## bawplank (Dec 19, 2004)

If fred ever finds out about woods and water magazine he will have to try to get a hour long show so he can read it to us. Why would he spend so much time reading from a newspaper on tv.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Because he has nothing but archive foortage from the field and nothing of substance to talk about. He is stricktly a DNR CO basher adn wants to nit pick every law on the books. And to top it off now we have to look at Zach try to read the telepromter my goodness whatever happened to showing the hunting and fishing in this great state? He probably has no place to go since he isn't always invited back like after he shot a 6 point when the landowner said nothing smaller than an 8 point and then he laughed on camera and made fun of his poor decision to do so and he knew it was a 6 point when he pulled the trigger. Good representation!

AW


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

The problem in today is that it costs SO much to get one video produced. I would love to give the networks a sales pitch and show hunting and fishing segments, but then you get, can you show the kill, or blood, blah blah blah. 

Then you are going to need sponsors, editing info, etc. 

It is hard to do it right and it costs a lot of money. 

I wish I was RICH!!!!!!!!


----------



## coltchris (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone stupid enough to continually show pictures of himself missing a caribou at about 50 yds. can't be too bright!!! Haven't watched show in months and don't plan to anytime soon. Just my choice.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Most PBS stations up north no longer carry Fred. They do show Kyle Randall's Wilderness Journal, with excellent outdoor hunting and fishing footage (you learn to tolerate Kyle's whiney voice). In the past, I called in when Fred was doing PBS fundraisers and suggested I might donate if they got rid of Fred and replaced him with Kyle. However, the 800 number often reached out-of -state contract operators, so the best thing to do is send a letter directly to the station.

In addition to the abysmal show, I have a great deal of trouble with Fred's character. He has hidden all his assets (for example check out ownership of the Museum in the show credits) and avoided paying anything on the judgement against him. In addition, he/his son are back suing MUCC to get the rights to the name Michigan Outdoors. A true sleezeball lawyer.


----------



## quillbackCARPSUCKER (Jan 7, 2003)

IMO, Fred's show has been terrible the last few years. I haven't watched it all that much, but everytime I decide to watch again and hope its something new or interesting, he shows a perch fishing episode from the mid 80's  

How much money does it take to go rabbit hunting in the winter and tape it? or ice fishing and tape it? It can't be that costly. My bro used his cpu to edit our home-made hunting video, put in music, name introductions, etc... It took him no time at all and I'll bet my short video would be much more entertaining than any current Fred Trost episode.

I would really enjoy his show more if they focused on deer hunting in deer season, rabbit-hunting/ice fishing in winter, turkey hunting in spring, steelhead, browns, salmon in spring and fall., bass, walleye, pike,muskie, in spring,summer, fall and more. They need to do more to focus the show on things that are related to that time of the year...and It also wouldn't hurt to tape some new hunting/fishing footage every now and then, instead of showing the same REALLY old clips over and over again.

For all the hunting/fishing that I do year-round, I have considered purchasing an expensive high quality camera to videotape my outdoor activities. I already have a couple buck hunts/kills on camera(both gun and bow), several doe kills, and a fair number of missed shots too. I've also got some good steelhead fishing on tape as well. I could record successful deer-hunting, rabbit hunting, turkey hunting, duck/goose hunting, varmint hunting, and more...not to mention all types of fishing(salmon/steelhead, bass, trout, pike, walleye, panfish, and more) Damn, I wish I could take over Fred's show! :lol:


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

twodogsphil said:


> Most PBS stations up north no longer carry Fred. They do show Kyle Randall's Wilderness Journal, with excellent outdoor hunting and fishing footage.


I've watch Kyle Randall's shaw a couple times and every time I saw it he was hunting in a game farm behind a high fence. At least Fred Troast doesn't stoop that low on his show.


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

You're correct that there are more options for viewers. Now that there is some competition, one would hope that Fred would turn it up a notch and try to compete (which he could do without spending a fortune - just some effort)...rather than ride it out on the way to collecting social security (which he is clearly doing). Too bad...there really aren't many shows that highlight the great Michigan outdoors.

I hope Zach has some marketable skills (Televison "personality" is not one of them)...he's going to need them.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Fact is, Fred is trying to prepare for his retirement. Lawyering pays better than a weekly statewide PBS show. He doesn't have the time to put forth a quality show like he did back in the day when Bob Garner was his side kick and giving some comic relief.

Now he's trying to leave some sort of Mort Neff legacy and bring in his son to make sure he's taken care of (remember when he was in Florida and a loser). I think that HE thinks he's earned the right to show reruns and basically not put any work into the show. Too bad.

If PBS had Kyle Randall, Rob Trott, Jimmy Gretzinger, and maybe Glen Blackwood, with both This Old House shows on Thursday nights, they'd own the male 18-70 yr. demographic old ratings. I've never figured out why they haven't tried it.

TNL


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Poor Fred, he has to put up with this weekly rerun.
Kind of ironic isn't it?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Poor Fred, he has to put up with this weekly rerun.
> Kind of ironic isn't it?


That it is. And if he didn't talk about the law. There would be people posting threads like..."Need a good Michigan program that breaks down our hunting & fishing rights and laws"!!! 

When you are in the public eye there will always be critisim. That's the facts.


----------



## markbouman (Nov 12, 2002)

Circa 1960's (when I was maybe 10) .... Sitting on the couch with my dad watching Mort and maybe fiddling with my fishing rods or playing checkers (w/dad).

Fast forward to 2005 .... Sitting on the couch with my 11 yr old watching the outdoor shows and maybe fiddling with our fishing or bow hunting equipment while maybe playing a game of chess.

Do you get my point? It's TRADITION in my house. Thursday night father/son time. I think the point is that I'm with my son spending quality time - there just happens to be outdoor related programming on TV.  

Life is short ..... make the best of it.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree that u can turn the channel,and i must say i have. I think fred is more interested in his law skills or practicing them. Yes its good that there is someone trying to make us aware of the laws and such, but I think he goes the extreeme because he has a passion for it. Now he has brought his son into the picture in hopes of him running the show and taking over i guess while he retires(im assuming).The ratings must have dropped, tell me if im wrong. The bottom line here is that i predict the show to go under because his son in my eyes is not a tv show person. When i first saw him in the show I said who the hell is this!(not knowing it was his son) this blows. I have tried to watch other times since and cant handle it.


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't get me wrong I watch his show faithfully and will continue to do so, but..

my only real complaint about the show is that it has become so political. I realize that hunting and fishing has become a very heated political topic and I am clad that somebody out there in TV land is willing to take up the fight publicly for us, But I miss the Michigan related hunting and fishing segments of the old show.
Also, has anybody been to his museum? I was very disappointed with my visit. My basement storage room is cleaner, neater and better organized.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

TODAY IS THE DAY!
NOW IS THE TIME!
HEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSS FREDDY!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Something makes me think Fred tonight was responding to some of you on this thread. :16suspect :lol:


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

That's It!
I am just gonna hafta go to Hollywood! Oh, we're talkin Michigan.
They need me! I am THE KEWWLLLLIST!  
AND THE CUTEST! :yikes: 
AND THE SMARTEST! :corkysm55


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

I am not a big fan of Fred anymore but tonights show was ok. I do not agree with all that was said but at least I didn't turn the channel. It would be nice if he gave the camera to someone who went outside and did something though.


----------



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

We don't get the show in my area. Really miss it, I like the Michigan Only format. And trust me the DNR needs all the eyes on them as possible! And for those who don't like the show, nobody is twisting your arm, to sit there and watch it.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

you found a way to get those emocitioncons in your post.

I missed it, maybe can catch on saturday but usually have a hard time.

C'mon now Zack had his teeth fixed, when he reports the segment of the MON news he has actually become a much better speaker, just incase someone forgot when Fred first brought him on, nervous & stammered alot.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Regarding Fred threads: ...zzzzzzz zzZzZZzzzzzzzz zzzZZZzzzzzz zzz snork zzzzzzzzz, ah, changing channels.


----------



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

How do make this thing bigger?


----------

